# New here



## Islandguy1242 (Jan 26, 2020)

Hey guys I’m new here I’m 24 years old and I’d like to express some things / feelings I have been going through since I’ve separated from my wife I’d really appreciate the insight from other users thanks


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome! Let’s hear what you want to express hun. Go ahead.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So sorry you had to seek us out, but pleased you found us.

We're here for you.


----------

